# Hatte die Software MICRO Internet Secuity 2009 anzubieten



## Bluemaster (5. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann euch die Software MICRO Internet Secuity 2009 anzubieten.
Habe es bei dem PC PRAXIS Gewinnspiel gewonnen.
Die Seriennummer habe ich pewr Email erhalten.
Die Software muss man nur runterladen!
Die Sieriennummer ist gültig für 1 Jahr und hat ein Wert von 49,95 EUR

Wer was tauschen kann im PC Bereich spiel oder Hardware kann sich melden!

Link zum Produkt: http://de.trendmicro.com/de/products...security-2009/

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bluemaster (7. März 2009)

Die Security könnt ihr auf 3 PCs installieren. Wenn Ihr es kaufen möchtet mache ich ein Sonderangebot von 10,00 Euro!

Viele Grüße

Bluemaster


----------

